# SteamOS: So installiert ihr Valves Betriebssystem auf eurem PC



## AntonioFunes (28. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SteamOS: So installiert ihr Valves Betriebssystem auf eurem PC* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: SteamOS: So installiert ihr Valves Betriebssystem auf eurem PC


----------



## Kerusame (28. Dezember 2013)

danke für die anleitung und den kleinen überblick über SteamOS. ich möchte noch anfügen: auch wenn SteamOS momentan noch eine reine spielerei ist, man sollte sich das OS auf die platte legen. gibt es nämlich genug leute, die SteamOS nutzen, werden auch bald viele spiele und programme dafür erscheinen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Dezember 2013)

@ Artikel

Zum Thema Vorbereitung für die Installation:
Seine Windows Festplatte sollte man zuerst *ausstecken bevor* man mit der SteamOS Installation anfängt. SteamOS
fragt nicht nach dem Installationspfad nach und installiert sich nach Lust und Laune auf irgendeiner verfügbaren Festplatte.

Also* vor *der Installation unbedingt *Windows Festplatte ausstecken* und nur die eine Festplatte drin lassen auf die SteamOS
installiert werden soll.

SteamOS lasse ich solange auf der Platte bis es einen besseren Installer dafür gibt. Aktuell macht es hier und da noch
seine Probleme aber die Spiele laufen bei mir nicht nicht viel anders als auf Windows.

edit.
Sehe grad dass diese Info doch in der News angegeben wurde.
Trotzdem sollte man so eine äußerst wichtige info *deutlich* kennzeichnen


----------



## Datamind (28. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Artikel
> 
> Zum Thema Vorbereitung für die Installation:
> Seine Windows Festplatte sollte man zuerst *ausstecken bevor* man mit der SteamOS Installation anfängt. SteamOS
> ...


 

Gut zu wissen 

Ich will auf meinem Asus P5Q Deluxe kein UEFI Bios einlesen, sonst hätte ich es gerne mal getestet.  Mein derzeitiges BIOS ist mit aktuellen übertakteten Werten optimal eingestellt. Das UEFI Bios für mein Board sollte wohl nicht der Renner sein, was diverse OC Funktionen betrifft. Zumindest zu meinem letzten Informationsstand.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen
> 
> Ich will auf meinem Asus P5Q Deluxe kein UEFI Bios einlesen, sonst hätte ich es gerne mal getestet.  Mein derzeitiges BIOS ist mit aktuellen übertakteten Werten optimal eingestellt. Das UEFI Bios für mein Board sollte wohl nicht der Renner sein, was diverse OC Funktionen betrifft. Zumindest zu meinem letzten Informationsstand.


 
Was glaubst du wie viele die Installation trotzdem durchgeführt haben und ihre Windows Platte zerstört haben 

Zum Thema UEFI.
Da gibts sogar im Netz ein Workaround wie man ohne UEFI SteamOS zum laufen bekommt aber 
da hab ich nicht großartig nachgeforscht weil ich UEFI hab 

SteamOS ist derzeit wirklich nur für Linux Freaks die selber rumbasteln und Fehler beheben können.
Es startet im Big Picture Modus und es kann wahlweise auch zum Desktop gewechselt werden. 

Aktuell funktioniert Sound nur wenn man den TV über HDMI anschließt - Für Lautsprecher/Soundkarte wurde noch nicht gesorgt,
soll aber trotzdem funktionieren wenn man sich mit dem Linux Kram auskennt und vieles manuell "aktivieren" lässt. Ist mir zu heftig 

Die Spieleperformance ist bei vielen Leuten unterschiedlich. Mit meiner alten GTX 550TI funktionierte der Treiber nicht ordentlich und ich hatte durchgehend in jedem Spiel um die 5 fps. Mit der GTX 770 hab ich jetz vergleichbare fps wie unter Windows.
Viele berichten von stabileren & höheren fps Raten unter DOTA 2.
Metro Last Light Max unter SteamOS ist genau so schön/schnell wie unter Windows 7 Very High 
(bestimmte Grafikeffekte noch nicht mit Linux lauffähig anscheinend)

Angeblich soll sogar der Big Picture Modus schuld für einige fps Einbrüche sein, aber da gibts auch schon einige
Workarounds wie man Steam im klassischen Modus starten lassen kann.

Ist halt alles noch heavy experimental


----------



## Datamind (28. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wie viele die Installation trotzdem durchgeführt haben und ihre Windows Platte zerstört haben
> 
> Zum Thema UEFI.
> Da gibts sogar im Netz ein Workaround wie man ohne UEFI SteamOS zum laufen bekommt aber
> ...


 

Danke für die Info. Bei dem Status warte ich defenitiv doch noch ab ^^

Das mit dem durchschleifen des Soundsignals über HDMI scheint immer noch extrem anfällig zu sein. Aus diesem Grund habe ich damals bei meinem HTPC eine passivegekühlte ATI Grafikkarte mit integrierten soundchip genommen, der beide Signale stressfrei über die HDMI Ausgangsbuchse der Karte ausgeben kann.


----------



## baiR (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich warte noch bis Steam OS wirklich ausgereift ist. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Steam-OS Erfolg hat und so wieder mehr Fokus auf die PC-Plattform gelegt wird. Vor allem setze ich meine Hoffnung in den Controller. 
Ich bin eigentlich ein Steamgegner, aufgrund der Softwareaktivierungspflicht, aber da sowieso kaum mehr Spiele für den PC ohne DRM erscheinen, ist mir das mittlerweile egal. 
Gerade der Controller könnte viele Konsoleros auf die PC-Plattform locken. Da z.B. mein Bruder das Zocken mit Maus und Tastatur nicht mag und Controller bevorzugt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das viele Konsoleros ähnlich sehen.

Ich werde aber auch in Zukunft auf große Desktop-PCs setzen da ich kein Problem mit deren Größe habe und sie deshalb ganz bestimmt um einiges günstiger sind als die kleinen Steam-Machines. Weiß einer eigentlich was für Hardware in den Steam-Machines zur Anwendung kommt? Ich weiß, dass es unterschiedliche Steam-Machines geben wird und es keine offzielle Hardware von Valve geben wird (außer dem Controller). Ich meine, ob jetzt Notebookhardware in den Steam-Machines zum Einsatz kommt oder eben standardmäßige PC-Hardware. 

Und was ist genau UEFI? Ich habe mal im Internet gelesen was das ist aber mir wird irgendwie nicht ganz klar um was es sich bei UEFI handelt. Ich weiß nur, dass mein Mainboard (Asrock H77M) UEFI unterstützt.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Bei dem Status warte ich defenitiv doch noch ab ^^
> 
> Das mit dem durchschleifen des Soundsignals über HDMI scheint immer noch extrem anfällig zu sein. Aus diesem Grund habe ich damals bei meinem HTPC eine passivegekühlte ATI Grafikkarte mit integrierten soundchip genommen, der beide Signale stressfrei über die HDMI Ausgangsbuchse der Karte ausgeben kann.


 
Hmmm ich glaube du hast mich nicht komplett richtig verstanden oder ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt 

Sound ist nur über HDMI vorhanden. Onboardsound ggf. Soundkarte wird (ohne Linux Kenntnisse) keinen Sound
von sich geben. Wurde auch offiziell von Valve bestätigt sich zuerst nur auf den HDMI Signal konzentriert zu haben.

Logisch da Steam Machines in erster Linie für den TV gedacht sind


----------



## Datamind (28. Dezember 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich warte noch bis Steam OS wirklich ausgereift ist. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Steam-OS Erfolg hat und so wieder mehr Fokus auf die PC-Plattform gelegt wird. Vor allem setze ich meine Hoffnung in den Controller.
> Ich bin eigentlich ein Steamgegner, aufgrund der Softwareaktivierungspflicht, aber da sowieso kaum mehr Spiele für den PC ohne DRM erscheinen, ist mir das mittlerweile egal.
> Gerade der Controller könnte viele Konsoleros auf die PC-Plattform locken. Da z.B. mein Bruder das Zocken mit Maus und Tastatur nicht mag und Controller bevorzugt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das viele Konsoleros ähnlich sehen.
> 
> ...


 

Der Controller ist freaky, keine Ahnung ob ich damit klar kommen würde. Ich bin das Controller Layout aus der NES->SNES->PS->XBOX Generation gewohnt ^^ ich glaub nicht das ich mit diesem ulkigen schwarzen Teil klar kommen würde. Sah auf nem Video nicht gerade einfach aus.

Eine gute Controller Anbindung (nicht nur Valve Produkte) ist natürlich Pflicht. Und damit meine ich Plug and Play, mal abwarten in wie weit dafür gesorgt wird.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hmmm ich glaube du hast mich nicht komplett richtig verstanden oder ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt
> 
> Sound ist nur über HDMI vorhanden. Onboardsound ggf. Soundkarte wird (ohne Linux Kenntnisse) keinen Sound
> von sich geben. Wurde auch offiziell von Valve bestätigt sich zuerst nur auf den HDMI Signal konzentriert zu haben.
> ...


 
Ja sorry, war schon einen Schritt weiter. Die Problematik ist bei den HTPCs eine ähnliche, habe einen Bezug dazu aufbauen wollen. Im Nachhinen habe ich mir auch gedacht, könnte er auch falsch verstehen bzw. den Sinn verfehlen. Kein Thema, überspringen wir die Sache *g*


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ja sorry, war schon einen Schritt weiter. Die Problematik ist bei den HTPCs eine ähnliche, habe einen Bezug dazu aufbauen wollen. Im Nachhinen habe ich mir auch gedacht, könnte er auch falsch verstehen bzw. den Sinn verfehlen. Kein Thema, überspringen wir die Sache *g*


 
Alles klar 

Ansonsten kann ich aktuell nicht viel über SteamOS berichten.
Der Xbox 360 Controller funktioniert einwandfrei.
Abstürze hab ich ganz selten gehabt aber aktuell krieg ich nen heftigen Freeze beim booten 

Solange ich meine Maus die ganze Zeit (Bootvorgang) bewege läuft SteamOS ohne Probleme. Kaum lasse ich die Maus in Ruhe
friert das komplette System ein bzw. jegliche Eingabe friert ein und nur die Hintergrundanimationen sind noch aktiv. 
Total komisch da das letzte Update knapp 2 Wochen alt ist und ich dannach keinerlei Probleme hatte.

Ansonsten gibts keinerlei großartige Unterschiede und Spiele scheinen mit guten Treibern genau so zu funktionieren
wie unter Windows


----------



## Batze (28. Dezember 2013)

Und aus welchem wirklichen Grund sollte ich nun Steam OS benutzen?
Damit Windows einen auf den Deckel bekommt?

Also einen echten Mehrnutzen sehe ich da gerade nicht, außer das es eben ein toller Schachzug von Vale ist um noch mehr Leute an diese Plattform zu binden, mit der alles angefangen an um den Leuten zu verbieten Ihre Games weiter zu verkaufen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Und aus welchem wirklichen Grund sollte ich nun Steam OS benutzen?
> Damit Windows einen auf den Deckel bekommt?
> 
> Also einen echten Mehrnutzen sehe ich da gerade nicht, außer das es eben ein toller Schachzug von Vale ist um noch mehr Leute an diese Plattform zu binden, mit der alles angefangen an um den Leuten zu verbieten Ihre Games weiter zu verkaufen.


 
Wenn du bis heute vollkommen zufrieden mit Windows/Microsoft warst dann brauchst du dir keine Gedanken Valve/SteamOS machen.


----------



## baiR (28. Dezember 2013)

Könnt ihr mir noch etwas zur UEFI sagen? Habe ich oben ja schon gefragt.



Batze schrieb:


> Und aus welchem wirklichen Grund sollte ich nun Steam OS benutzen?
> Damit Windows einen auf den Deckel bekommt?
> 
> Also einen echten Mehrnutzen sehe ich da gerade nicht, außer das es eben ein toller Schachzug von Vale ist um noch mehr Leute an diese Plattform zu binden, mit der alles angefangen an um den Leuten zu verbieten Ihre Games weiter zu verkaufen.


 
Der Mehrnutzen wäre eine eventuell erheblich bessere Gaming-Performance da das Betriebssystem primär auf das Spielen zugeschnitten ist. Den anderen Vorteil sehe ich darin, dass das Betriebssystem zusammen mit den Steam-Machines wieder mehr Leute zur PC-Plattform locken könnte.
Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Fan von Steam aber da sowieso fast kein PC-Spiel mehr ohne DRM auskommt, sehe ich da kein Problem mehr, dass in Zukunft fast alle Steampflicht haben. So haben wir immerhin nur eine Pflichtplattform und nicht wie jetzt Origin und Steam z.B.

Windows 7 werde ich aber als Standard-Betriebssystem weiterhin nutzen. Da ich aber im Alltag eigentlich nur ein paar Serien gucke und Spiele spiele, würde mir auch für die meiste Zeit Steam-OS reichen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Dezember 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch etwas zur UEFI sagen? Habe ich oben ja schon gefragt.


 
Da muss ich dich enttäuschen denn ich wusste selbst nicht was UEFI überhaupt sein soll
bis ich gesehen habe dass mein neuer Rechner (neues Mboard) UEFI unterstützen soll 

Anscheinend hat es was mit "Storage Drives" zu tun weil man SteamOS ja optimalerweise übern Usb-Stick
aus booten soll..
Ich könnte jetzt weitermachen in dem ich google anschmeiße aber das überlasse ich lieber dir / anderen 

Ich weiß auch so gut wie gar nix darüber außer dass wohl erst neuere Mainboards
UEFI unterstützen und somit viiiiiiiiele SteamOS Tester von vornherein ausgefallen sind  (Shitstorm war nicht klein)


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> man sollte sich das OS auf die platte legen. gibt es nämlich genug leute, die SteamOS nutzen, werden auch bald viele spiele und programme dafür erscheinen.


 
stellt sich die frage, ob das überhaupt wünschenswert wäre. ich bin mit windows eigentlich zufrieden. 
weshalb sollte ich mir dann noch ein separates gaming os installieren?
darüber können wir reden , wenn steamos nennenswerte (performance-) vorteile bieten sollte, aber momentan sehe ich wenig sinn darin steamos zu installieren.


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, ob das überhaupt wünschenswert wäre. ich bin mit windows eigentlich zufrieden.
> weshalb sollte ich mir dann noch ein separates gaming os installieren?


Zusätzlich:
- Was ist mit Steam Spielen, die nur unter Windows laufen?
- Können Nicht-Steam Windows Spiele eigentlich auch an Steam OS gestreamt werden?
- Will ich meine Spiele auf verschiedenen Rechnern verteilen, wo ich mir bei jedem Spielstart erstmal überlegen muß, welche Rechner ich dafür anschalten und von wo nach wo ich Streamen oder sonstwas machen muß?

Für mich hat Steam OS keinen Nutzen. Ich habe meinen Windows Spiele Rechner, auf dem (im Gegensatz zu Steam OS) alle Steam Spiele lauffähig sind und auf dem auch Steam fremde Spiele laufen und auch Spiele, die keinerlei Linux Unterstützung haben.


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, ob das überhaupt wünschenswert wäre. ich bin mit windows eigentlich zufrieden.
> weshalb sollte ich mir dann noch ein separates gaming os installieren?
> darüber können wir reden , wenn steamos nennenswerte (performance-) vorteile bieten sollte, aber momentan sehe ich wenig sinn darin steamos zu installieren.


 
In meinem Fall ist Windows das seperate GamingOS. Für alle die nicht mit Linux arbeiten bzw. nicht die Vorteile eines solchen Systems nutzen können/wollen, macht es keinen Sinn sich es jetzt extra zu installieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, ob das überhaupt wünschenswert wäre. ich bin mit windows eigentlich zufrieden.
> weshalb sollte ich mir dann noch ein separates gaming os installieren?
> darüber können wir reden , wenn steamos nennenswerte (performance-) vorteile bieten sollte, aber momentan sehe ich wenig sinn darin steamos zu installieren.



Wie ichs bereits oben geschrieben hab.
Wenn jemand mit Windows/Microsoft vollkommen zufrieden ist braucht sich keine Gedanken um SteamOS machen.
SteamOS bietet sogar heute anscheinend schon (in einigen Spielen) stabilere fps Werte und könnte in Zukunft in vielen Spielen bessere
Leistung aufweisen.
u.a. ist SteamOS gut für Valve weil sie ihre nächste Engine womöglich nur mit OpenGL betreiben
können um nicht von Microsofts DirectX abhängig zu bleiben (nicht ohne Grund sind sie bei Dx 9.0c stehen geblieben)




Worrel schrieb:


> Zusätzlich:
> - Was ist mit Steam Spielen, die nur unter Windows laufen?


Müssen auf SteamOS portiert werden. Logisch. 



> - Können Nicht-Steam Windows Spiele eigentlich auch an Steam OS gestreamt werden?


Man kann theoretisch jedes Spiel auf die SteamOS streamen lassen



> - Will ich meine Spiele auf verschiedenen Rechnern verteilen, wo ich mir bei jedem Spielstart erstmal überlegen muß, welche Rechner ich dafür anschalten und von wo nach wo ich Streamen oder sonstwas machen muß?


Was ist das für eine Frage? 
Warum sollst du überhaupt deine Spiele auf verschiedene Rechner verteilen?



> Für mich hat Steam OS keinen Nutzen. Ich habe meinen Windows Spiele Rechner, auf dem (im Gegensatz zu Steam OS) alle Steam Spiele lauffähig sind und auf dem auch Steam fremde Spiele laufen und auch Spiele, die keinerlei Linux Unterstützung haben.


Warum stellst du dann Fragen bezüglich SteamOS wenn es für dich keinen Nutzen hat?


----------



## Onlinestate (29. Dezember 2013)

Vor allem ist SteamOS für das Wohnzimmer ausgelegt und da ist Windows kaum zu gebrauchen. Ohne Maus und Tastatur geht da ja so gut wie gar nichts. 
Zudem ist es natürlich auch deutlich schlanker.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> u.a. ist SteamOS gut für Valve


 
natürlich ist steamos gut für valve.
warum sollten sie es denn sonst releasen? 

nur hat das wohl eher wenig damit zu tun, dass valve den spielern was gutes tun will, sondern damit, dass microsoft vielleicht ja doch mal selbst in der lage sein könnte einen funktionierenden game-store direkt in windows zu implementieren. nicht umsonst haben newell und co. so über win8 hergezogen, das ja mit einem app-store daherkommt. 

das gesagte jetzt bitte nicht als kritik an valve verstehen.
so ist das nämlich keineswegs gemeint.


----------



## Malifurion (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich halt nicht viel davon. Nicht jedes PC Spiel läuft über Steam, da müsste Valve alles aufkaufen um überhaupt ihr OS salonfähig zu machen. Die Idee dahinter mag zwar interessant sein, darüber hinaus aber hat die Entwicklung von SteamOS einen bitteren Beigeschmack: Noch mehr die User an Steam binden, als sie es ohnehin schon sind. Ich verteufel das Zeug nicht, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich ist steamos gut für valve.
> warum sollten sie es denn sonst releasen?
> 
> nur hat das wohl eher wenig damit zu tun, dass valve den spielern was gutes tun will, sondern damit, dass microsoft vielleicht ja doch mal selbst in der lage sein könnte einen funktionierenden game-store direkt in windows zu implementieren. nicht umsonst haben newell und co. so über win8 hergezogen, das ja mit einem app-store daherkommt.
> ...


 
Reiß nicht meinen Beitrag aus dem Kontext weil ich extra das Argument mit DirectX mit dazu geschrieben habe. 
Wer bis heute nicht verstanden hat was Valve mit SteamOS erreichen möchte braucht sich mit diesem Thema auch nicht
zu befassen. Der App Store von Microsoft ist Valves bestimmt kleinste Sorge als das Microsoft ihre Platform
womöglich immer mehr zur geschlossenen Platform entwickeln möchte.

Es geht darum wie gut man seine Pläne in der Zukunft umsetzen kann und das geht nunmal am besten wenn
man sein eigenes Ding durchziehen kann ohne auf andere angewiesen zu sein. SteamOS soll nicht nur für Valve einen Mehrwert
bieten sondern für alle Entwickler dieser sowie für den Konsumenten mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten/Komfort bieten.

SteamOS ist nix anderes wie ein angepasstes Linux also müssten wir Valve dafür danken endlich nicht mehr nur auf Windows angewiesen
zu sein, sondern in Zukunft auswählen dürfen welches OS wir benutzen wollen.
Microsoft hat einen Spielemonopol der langsam aufhören muss.

Bei Linux kriegst du neue OpenGl Treiber zum runterladen angeboten während man bei Microsoft ein neues OS
kaufen muss um in den Genuss neuer DirectX Version zu kommen .
SteamOS ist kostenlos und OpenGL ist kostenlos -> Mehrwehrt

Siehst du ja selber grad dass Microsoft ihr Windows 8.1 mit DirectX 11.2 pushen möchte


----------



## baiR (29. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zusätzlich:
> - Was ist mit Steam Spielen, die nur unter Windows laufen?



Dann muss man die halt über Windows spielen. Was ist mit Spielen die nicht unter Windows 7 oder Vista laufen? Was tut man da? Genau, entweder man emuliert sie oder spielt sie über das passende OS. Ich werde Windows 7 auf jeden Fall als Standard-OS behalten. Fall ich mal etwas unter Windows machen möchte, was ich unter Steam-OS nicht kann dann boote ich eben Windows. Und für den Standardgebrauch würde mir Steam-OS wohl ausreichen. Das einzige was ich fast nur mit meinen Rechner mache, ist Serien und Filme zu gucken, im Internet zu surfen oder zu zocken. Das wird man wohl alles mit Steam-OS machen können. Und wenn ich doch mal mit Word oder Exel arbeiten muss dann benutze ich halt Windows 7. Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele dann in der Regel nur eines. Wenn ich also vorher weiß, dass Spiel XY unter Steam-OS nicht läuft, boote ich halt Windows. Wo ist das Problem?



Worrel schrieb:


> - Will ich meine Spiele auf verschiedenen Rechnern verteilen, wo ich mir bei jedem Spielstart erstmal überlegen muß, welche Rechner ich dafür anschalten und von wo nach wo ich Streamen oder sonstwas machen muß?



Das ist doch wohl keine Überlegung wert oder? Man wird das wohl nicht so schnell vergessen welches Spiel unter welchen OS läuft. Außerdem muss man Windows und Steam-OS nicht zwangsläufig auf verschiedenen Rechnern installieren sondern hat die Möglichkeit zum Multiboot-OS.



Worrel schrieb:


> Für mich hat Steam OS keinen Nutzen. Ich habe meinen Windows Spiele Rechner, auf dem (im Gegensatz zu Steam OS) alle Steam Spiele lauffähig sind und auf dem auch Steam fremde Spiele laufen und auch Spiele, die keinerlei Linux Unterstützung haben.


 
Der Nutzen für uns ist eventuell ein erheblicher Performancegewinn. Außerdem erhoffe ich mir durch Steam-OS in Verbindung mit den Steammachines einen neue Run auf Spielecomputer. Ich möchte, dass der PC wieder mehr in den Fokus der Spieleentwickler rückt. Ich möchte, dass die Konsoleros die Vorteile der PC's erkennen. So dass sie selbst entscheiden können ob sie lieber auf Bomben-Optik oder super Performance setzen. So dass die Entwickler sich mal Gedanken über das ganze Konsolenkonzept machen. Ich möchte präzisere Eingabegeräte. Shooter mit Controller sind ein Graus. Ich möchte auf den Konsolen nur Spiele mit ordentlicher Performance, dass heißt 40 FPS aufwärts.
Ich denke nämlich, dass so die Konsolenentwicklung nachhaltig beeinflusst werden kann. Daran bin ich nämlich auch interessiert weil ich neben PC-Games gerne Konsolenexklusivtitel spiele.



Onlinestate schrieb:


> Vor allem ist SteamOS für das Wohnzimmer  ausgelegt und da ist Windows kaum zu gebrauchen. Ohne Maus und Tastatur  geht da ja so gut wie gar nichts.
> Zudem ist es natürlich auch deutlich schlanker.



Ich hätte damit kein Problem, Windows fürs Wohnzimmer zu benutzen. Dann benutzt man halt Bluetoothmaus und Bluetoothtastatur und setzt sich mit einen passenden Schoßtablet für Maus und Tastatur (soetwas gibt es ja) auf das Sofa. Ich benutze selbst einen Fernseher als Primärbilschirm für meinen Rechner.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Ich halt nicht viel davon. Nicht jedes PC Spiel läuft über Steam, da müsste Valve alles aufkaufen um überhaupt ihr OS salonfähig zu machen. Die Idee dahinter mag zwar interessant sein, darüber hinaus aber hat die Entwicklung von SteamOS einen bitteren Beigeschmack: Noch mehr die User an Steam binden, als sie es ohnehin schon sind. Ich verteufel das Zeug nicht, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


 
Was muss Valve da aufkaufen? 
Die richtigen Tools werden den Entwicklern angeboten um die Spiele leicht auf SteamOS portieren zu können.
Neue Grafikkartentreiber laufen unter SteamOS fast genau so gut wie unter Windows.
Noch mehr die Leute binden? An was? An ein kostenloses Betriebssystem das schon etliche Jahre auf dem Markt ist
und nun spieletauglich gemacht wird?

Man muss nix extra registrieren sondern lediglich unter SteamOS mit seinem Steam Account einloggen und
bedient alles wie unter Windows.

Stimmt.. man kann es aber auch übertreiben Malifurion


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der App Store von Microsoft ist Valves bestimmt kleinste Sorge als das Microsoft ihre Platform
> womöglich immer mehr zur geschlossenen Platform entwickeln möchte.


 
da werden wir nicht zusammenkommen.
imho ist das valves größte sorge und der hauptgrund für die entwicklung von steamos. 

aber nochmal: das ist keine kritik an valve. ganz im gegenteil, ich kann diesen schritt sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da werden wir nicht zusammenkommen.
> imho ist das valves größte sorge und der hauptgrund für die entwicklung von steamos.


 
Das weißt du von wo?
Und warum sollte Valve vor einem Microsoft Store Angst haben? Aus welchem Grund?

Der einfach Grund ist dass Microsoft ihr Windows immer weiter schließt und sich immer mehr an Apple orientiert. In Zukunft
gibt es nur noch eine OS für jedes Windows taugliches Gerät und das hat 100%ig keine Vorteile für Spieleentwickler.
Die Kritik über DirectX wird immer lauter und das ist Microsofts einzige Möglichkeit die Leute an ein neues OS zu binden.

Ich hab doch geschrieben dass Valve nicht ohne Grund bei Dx 9.0c geblieben ist.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und warum sollte Valve vor einem Microsoft Store Angst haben? Aus welchem Grund?t.


 
liegt doch eigentlich auf der hand. 
ein vernünftig direkt in das os integrierter game-store mit einem vernünftigen angebot zu vernünftigen preisen wäre deiner meinung nach kein problem für valve und steam?
da bin ich mir aber sehr sicher, dass es valve -verständlicherweise- ganz und gar nicht gefallen würde, wenn microsoft mal auf die idee käme so was in großem stile umzusetzen. 

diese diskussion haben wir aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schon mal geführt. 
und unsere standpunkte haben sich wohl kaum geändert. 

nur noch eine frage: wenn die entwickler alle so scharf auf eine alternative zu windows sind; wo bleiben denn dann die ganzen steamos-ankündigungen? 
da hat man bislang bekanntlich kaum was (=fast gar nix) gehört. und immerhin ist steamos schon als beta erhältlich. 
vielleicht kommt eine große ankündigungswelle auf der ces anfang januar. 
schaun 'mer mal.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> liegt doch eigentlich auf der hand.
> ein vernünftig direkt in das os integrierter game-store mit einem vernünftigen angebot zu vernünftigen preisen wäre deiner meinung nach kein problem für valve und steam?
> da bin ich mir aber sehr sicher, dass es valve -verständlicherweise- ganz und gar nicht gefallen würde, wenn microsoft mal auf die idee käme so was in großem stile umzusetzen.



Ich sehe immer noch nicht welchen direkten Zusammenhang Microsofts Store mit Steam zu tun haben soll, sorry.
Steam verkauft Spiele die mit Steam funktionieren und was soll da Microsoft verkaufen können um Steam auch nur einen
Hauch von Chance zu haben? 

Microsofts "Store" Geschichte hat eher den Hintergrund dass Microsoft mit dieser Entwicklung jegliche Software
über den eigenen Store gern verwalten würde: z.B. wie Apple. _"Man kann es nur nutzen wenn es aus unserem Store kommt"_

Diese Entwicklung will kein Schwein auf Windows sehen und dementsprechend hat Microsoft so viel Kritik einstecken müssen.
Das sieht man z.b. ganz gut an der Implementierung von Hardware Sound. Microsoft hat es bei Windows 8 wieder eingeführt
aber nur unter der Bedingung dass dieses Feature irgendwie über irgendwelche Store Apps aktiviert/angebunden werden muss.
-> nutzt kein Entwickler weil zu frickelig -> Hardware Sound Feature wieder für die Katz.

Dass Valve und andere Entwickler sich gegen Microsofts Pläne aussprechen ist mehr als verständlich und nachvollziehbar.



> diese diskussion haben wir aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schon mal geführt.
> und unsere standpunkte haben sich wohl kaum geändert.


Weil ich nicht sehe was Microsoft bieten kann um mit Valve konkurrieren zu können 
Microsoft kann lediglich ihr Windows einschränken um anderen Unternehmen das Leben schwerer zu machen - das ist der Grund
warum Valve immer weiter Abstand von Windows nehmen möchte (was aber nicht heißt dass sie Windows nicht mehr supporten)



> nur noch eine frage: wenn die entwickler alle so scharf auf eine alternative zu windows sind; wo bleiben denn dann die ganzen steamos-ankündigungen?
> da hat man bislang bekanntlich kaum was (=fast gar nix) gehört. und immerhin ist steamos schon als beta erhältlich.
> vielleicht kommt eine große ankündigungswelle auf der ces anfang januar.
> schaun 'mer mal.


Valve hat doch schon von über 300 Spiele für SteamOS gesprochen glaub ich zu wissen oder?
Dass nicht sofort alle Spiele auf SteamOS laufen werden ist vollkommen logisch und es wird ein weiter Weg sein
das neue OS über Jahre anpassen zu müssen.

Aber es wird auch niemand gezwungen SteamOS nutzen zu müssen da Windows deshalb keine schlechtere Performance haben wird
und Spiele durch SteamOS nicht unspielbar werden 
SteamOS wird erst dann interessant wenn Entwickler auf reine OpenGL Power setzen und DirectX komplett ignorieren werden.

Dann könnte SteamOS einen krassen Performance Vorteil besitzen und somit wäre der Mehrwehrt liegt auf der Hand.
Hier gehts darum so vielen Menschen wie möglich (Konsument, Entwickler, whatever) eine gute, offene und kostenlose Platform
bieten zu können und nicht von einem Microsoft abhängig zu sein.

Zu guter Letzt braucht Valve eine eigene OS um ihre Steam Machines pushen zu können und stellt
somit schon fast den größten Grund für diese Entwicklung dar.

Oder glaubst du dass Valve aus Angst vor Microsofts Store ein eigenes Betriebsystem aus dem Ärmel zaubert
und zufällig auf den Gedanken gekommen ist die Wohnzimmer erobern zu können?


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> liegt doch eigentlich auf der hand.
> ein vernünftig direkt in das os integrierter game-store mit einem vernünftigen angebot zu vernünftigen preisen wäre deiner meinung nach kein problem für valve und steam?


 
Es geht bei SteamOS um keinen Store oder sonst etwas, sondern um freie Softwareentwicklung, sich von Windows und den einhergehenden DirectX bzw. Direct3D Monopolen zu lösen.
Windows hat sich in den Versionen mittlerweile soweit zugeschnürt, sodass der Programmcode und Zugriffsanweisungen des ersten id - Shooters erstmal seitenweise Windowsrestriktionsfehler produzieren würde.

edit. Auch wenn das wieder Sachen sind die den Normal-User eigentlich nicht interressieren.


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Es geht bei SteamOS um keinen Store oder sonst etwas, sondern um freie Softwareentwicklung, sich von Windows und den einhergehenden DirectX bzw. Direct3D Monopolen zu lösen...


Hmm.
Da bin ich persönlich anderer Meinung. Valve macht das sicher nicht, weil sie so lieb und selbstlos sind. Die wollen SteamOS pushen, damit sie Geld damit machen können. Eben mit ihrem Store.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Da bin ich persönlich anderer Meinung. Valve macht das sicher nicht, weil sie so lieb und selbstlos sind. Die wollen SteamOS pushen, damit sie Geld damit machen können. Eben mit ihrem Store.


 
eben.
ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wie man das anders sehen kann.
valve ist steam und steam ist valve - valve ist doch schon seit jahren kein spiele-entwickler mehr. 

mag sein, dass es noch ein paar andere gründe für die entwicklung von steamos gibt, aber in erster linie dürfte es imho (!) die 'angst' sein, dass microsoft irgendwann ein konkurrenzfähiges alternativ-angebot zu steam aufbaut und direkt in windows integriert. 
das wäre für viele leute mit sicherheit höchstattraktiv (ich möchte das nicht. damit das klar ist). 
warum noch steam oder sonstwas installieren, wenn es doch alles direkt aus einer hand gibt und ms doch eh schon alle meine daten hat? 

aber das hab ich jetzt eigentlich alles auch schon zum dritten mal geschrieben. sorry.


----------



## baiR (29. Dezember 2013)

@ all
Warum legt ihr euch alle nur auf den einen Grund für Steam OS fest? Es kann doch sein, dass Valve mehrere Gründe zur Erstellung eines eigenen OS hat. Gerade ihr müsstet das doch verstehen. Ihr wägt doch momentan auch die Vor- und Nachteile von Steam-OS und Windows ab. Genauso könnte Valve doch gedacht haben. 
Ich halte einen Steamkonkurrenten von MS für realistisch, ich glaube auch, dass Valve sich von der MS-Abhängigkeit und DX lösen möchte und natürlich wollen sie mit den ganzen Konzept auch Erfolg haben. Sonst wäre ein eigenes OS, mit dazugehörigen Steammachines und ihren eigenen Controller ja sinnlos.



Bonkic schrieb:


> eben.
> ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wie man das anders sehen kann.
> valve ist steam und steam ist valve - valve ist doch schon seit jahren kein spiele-entwickler mehr.



Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass Valve, um Steam-OS zu pushen bald HL3 exklusiv für Steam-OS ankündigt. Ein Half Life mit Edelgrafik, dass auf betakter Hardware trotzdem gut läuft weil es so gut auf das OS optimiert werden kann und das die Hardware wie kein anderes OS zuvor maximal ausreizt.  Das könnte viele PCler dazu verlocken Steam als Zweit-OS zu installieren. Mich eingeschlossen. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> mag  sein, dass es noch ein paar andere gründe für die entwicklung von  steamos gibt, aber in erster linie dürfte es imho (!) die 'angst' sein,  dass microsoft irgendwann ein konkurrenzfähiges alternativ-angebot zu  steam aufbaut und direkt in windows integriert.



Ich denke auch wieder anders. Ich denke, dass der Hauptgrund für Valve ist, sich ein Stückchen vom Konsolengeschäft abzuschneiden. Eure Vermutungen sind aber auch durchaus berechtigt und sehr realistisch. Wie gesagt, es muss ja nicht nur den einen Grund für Valves Politik geben.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Da bin ich persönlich anderer Meinung. Valve macht das sicher nicht, weil sie so lieb und selbstlos sind. Die wollen SteamOS pushen, damit sie Geld damit machen können. Eben mit ihrem Store.



SteamOS ist *kostenlos* wie oft denn noch? 
Und seit wann ist Geld machen wollen verkehrt? Wie Microsoft ihr Geld verdienen möchte kritisierst du nicht?
Was ist mit DirectX wieso kriegen Windows 7 User kein DirectX 11.2? Oh mann..Du wirst dich arg wundern
wie Microsoft versuchen wird in Zukunft Geld zu verdienen.. da rennst du ganz schnell von weg und wirst froh sein dass zumindest Spiele 
nicht mehr Only Windows bleiben 

Nur weil Millionen von Usern an ihrer Gewohnheit gestört fühlen heißt es nicht dass es schlecht ist und außerdem
zwingt niemand SteamOS zu installieren wenn man es nicht möchte.



Bonkic schrieb:


> eben.
> ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wie man das anders sehen kann.
> valve ist steam und steam ist valve - valve ist doch schon seit jahren kein spiele-entwickler mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab deinen ähnlichen Text weiter oben ausführlich beantwortet wenn du dir die Mühe geben würdest es zu lesen.
Hier geht es nicht darum dass Microsoft auch nur einen Hauch von Chance hätte Valve konkurrenzfähig zu werden
sondern dass Microsoft ihr Windows in eine geschlossene Platform umwandeln möchte.

Valve bringt so ziemlich *jedes* *Jahr ein Spiel* raus und sorgt dafür dass all ihre Spiele permanent gepatcht werden und DLCs kostenlos nachgeschoben
werden... Na wenn das kein Spieleentwickler ist dann weiß ich auch nicht Bonkic. 

Ich hab nix dagegen wenn jemand der Meinung ist dass Valve ihre Spieleentwicklung nicht mehr arg so sehr in den Fokus nimmt
aber dass Valve kein Spieleentwickler mehr sei ist eine falsche Unterstellung.
Valve kümmert sich eben um viele andere Dinge die andere Teams nicht machen und die Spielebranche besteht nicht nur darin Software am Fließband zu produzieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass Valve, um Steam-OS zu pushen bald HL3 exklusiv für Steam-OS ankündigt. Ein Half Life mit Edelgrafik, dass auf betakter Hardware trotzdem gut läuft weil es so gut auf das OS optimiert werden kann und das die Hardware wie kein anderes OS zuvor maximal ausreizt.  Das könnte viele PCler dazu verlocken Steam als Zweit-OS zu installieren. Mich eingeschlossen.



Es kommt nix exklusives für SteamOS raus das wurde schon bestätigt.
Ein anderes Thema wäre es wenn alle Source 2.0 Spiele auf SteamOS schneller laufen und besser aussehen 

Aber dann kannst dich drauf gefasst machen wie groß der Shitstorm wird a´la
"bähhhh Valve pusht ihre eigene OS und optimiert extra schlecht für Windows!!!!"

wetten? 

Da kannste denen noch so sehr erzählen und ins Detail gehen, denn der Shitstorm wird nicht ausbleiben
wenn Windows User merken dass ein Linux auf einmal bessere Spieleleistung besitzt 
Da freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Dezember 2013)

klar hat Valve mit Steam ein absolutes, teils bedenkliches Monopol gegen das Origin und Uplay nur lächerlich wirken, aber neben der Accountbindung bieten sie ein Sprungbrett für Indieentwickler, stellen massenweiße, kostenlose Server/Modsoftware (eigene und Fremde) zur Verfügung und der Steamworkshop der über alle Spiele verteilt zum Austausch von Mods etc. da ist. Das SteamOS auf Linux-Basis geht diesen Weg weiter.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

ein wenig abschließend, möchte ich noch folgendes in die runde werfen:
ich kritisiere rein gar nichts an valve; schon gar nicht, dass valve geld verdienen will.
nur soll mir dann bitte auch keiner versuchen weiszumachen, dass valve nur das wohl des spielers im auge hätte und als kleiner david gegen den bösen riesen ms kämpft. 

ich mag steam und würde auch steamos nutzen, wenn es mir einen wirklichen mehrwert bietet.
damit hätte ich überhaupt kein problem. 
ich will weder windows pushen, noch linux/steamos kleinreden. 



			
				Doomkeeper schrieb:
			
		

> Valve bringt so ziemlich *jedes* *Jahr ein Spiel* raus und sorgt dafür dass all ihre Spiele permanent gepatcht werden und DLCs kostenlos nachgeschoben



womit generiert valve wohl geschätzte 90% seines umsatzes?
wohl kaum mit der spieleentwicklung. 
die spielt doch nun wirklich nur noch am rande ein rolle. wenns dir lieber ist, kannst du das 'kein' aber gerne durch 'eigentlich kein' ersetzen. 
ich denke, es ist dennoch klar, was ich damit aussagen wollte. 

btw lese ich übrigens alle deine beiträge vollständig, auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht auf jedes detail immer eingehe. zu vielem wurde nun einmal von meiner seite alles gesagt.


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Warum stellst du dann Fragen bezüglich SteamOS wenn es für dich keinen Nutzen hat?


 Es ging um _"weshalb sollte ich mir dann noch ein separates gaming os installieren?"_ und ich hab diesbezüglich ein paar weitere Fragen gestellt, deren Antworten für mich Steam OS nutzlos machen. 



> Warum sollst du überhaupt deine Spiele auf verschiedene Rechner verteilen?


Ich vergaß hinter "_Rechner_" noch ein "_oder Partitionen_" zu setzen - und genau das macht man ja, wenn man eine Steam Machine oder Steam OS nutzt. Dann hast du a) Spiele die unter Steam OS laufen und b) Spiele, die nicht darunter laufen und gestreamt oder an einem anderen Rechner gespielt werden müssen.



> Müssen auf SteamOS portiert werden. Logisch.


Und wie bringe ich beispielsweise Blizzard dazu, einen Linux/Steam OS Client für Starcraft 2 zu entwickeln ...?


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> SteamOS ist *kostenlos* wie oft denn noch?
> Und seit wann ist Geld machen wollen verkehrt? Wie Microsoft ihr Geld verdienen möchte kritisierst du nicht?
> Was ist mit DirectX wieso kriegen Windows 7 User kein DirectX 11.2? Oh mann..Du wirst dich arg wundern


Ich hatte mich auf das Posting von Raven bezogen, da er meinte, dass es nicht um den Shop gehe.
Und da bin ich anderer Meinung. Was ist denn da zum kotzen? Warum will Valve sonst sowas raus bringen?

Würde SteamOS was kosten, würde ich dem OS auch keine grossen Chancen einräumen.
Und SteamOS wird nur erfolgreich sein, wenn es markant schneller ist als Windows, was ich begrüssen würde.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da kannste denen noch so sehr erzählen und ins Detail gehen, denn der Shitstorm wird nicht ausbleiben
> wenn Windows User merken dass ein Linux auf einmal bessere Spieleleistung besitzt
> Da freu ich mich schon drauf


Dass ein schlankes Betriebssystem eine bessere Leistung  bringt, ist mir klar.
Das ganze ist ja, wie schon öfters angesprochen, ja auch der Performance-Vorteil einer Konsole.


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auf das Posting von Raven bezogen, da er meinte, dass es nicht um den Shop gehe.
> Und da bin ich anderer Meinung. Was ist denn da zum kotzen? Warum will Valve sonst sowas raus bringen?
> 
> Würde SteamOS was kosten, würde ich dem OS auch keine grossen Chancen einräumen.
> ...


 
Kommt drauf an wie gut die Entwickler mit OpenGl umgehen werden, da hier die ganzen DirectX-Standarts wegfallen. Ich erhoffe mir mehr Nähe und Vertrauen zum Endnutzer, das er weiß was er mit so einem System macht/machen kann.

Was den Shop angeht: Valve hat den sowieso, verdient unmengen Geld damit, ob sie da jetzt mit dem eigenen OS ihre Monopolstellung noch tiefer zementieren müssen ist in meinem Augen völlig irrelevant. Da müsste ein absolutes Wunder passieren, wie Gabe Newell gibt Valve an Peter Moore ab und und heuert bei Windows an.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur hat das wohl eher wenig damit zu tun, dass valve den Spielern was gutes tun will,



Genau das ist es nämlich. Die meisten, und nicht nur hier glauben Valve macht was für die Spieler. Blödsinn. Valve ist eine Firma und wie jede andere Firma sucht auch Valve nach Gewinnmaximierungen. Ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen.

Spiele für das OS Linux gibt es schon lange, natürlich nicht so viel wie für Windows, aber es gibt sie. Nur kann niemand was mit Linux anfangen. Auch haben die ganzen Leute es über 1 Jahrzehnt lang versäumt dieses OS wirklich brauchbar an den Man/Frau zu bringen.
Im Home Bereich spielt Linux ganz genau NULL Rolle. Nur ein paar Nerds benutzen es. Hört sich eventuell hart an, ist aber die Realität.

Und Vale wird daran auch nichts ändern. Linux bleibt eben Linux.
Und wenn ich ein sagen wir mal System haben will, nur zum zocken, manno, dann greif ich zur Konsole, fertig.
Ihr glaubt doch nicht das MS, EA, Ubisoft und auch andere die nicht bei Vale mitmachen ihre Games, und davon gibt es jede Menge, Valve hat ja Gott sei dank noch nicht das Monopol auf Games, ihre Games für Steam OS bereitstellen. Wer sowas glaubt lebt wirklich hinter Scheuklappen.

Also wird die Zukunft eventuell so aussehen das man mit 2 OS rumwerkelt. Nein Danke


----------



## battschack (29. Dezember 2013)

So ist es Batze auch deswegen glaube ich das Steamos nix werden wird. Genau so wie ihre Steam kisten^^


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Genau das ist es nämlich. Die meisten, und nicht nur hier glauben Valve macht was für die Spieler. Blödsinn. Valve ist eine Firma und wie jede andere Firma sucht auch Valve nach Gewinnmaximierungen. Ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen.


 
valve muss sich aber immerhin nicht um stetig steigende quartalszahlen und analystengewäsch kümmern.
deshalb kann valve schon ein wenig anders agieren und muss bspw seine serien nicht bis zum letzten melken, wie das ea, ubi und co. tun (müssen). 
valve kann bis zu einem gewissen grad sein ding durchziehen und muss sich nicht großartig um die belange anderer kümmern.
das ist schon ein immenser vorteil, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## baiR (29. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es kommt nix exklusives für SteamOS raus das wurde schon bestätigt.
> Ein anderes Thema wäre es wenn alle Source 2.0 Spiele auf SteamOS schneller laufen und besser aussehen



Kein Half Life 3? Das ist ja ziemlich dämlich. Ich würde das machen. Es wird schließlich keiner gezwungen die Steam-OS-Exclusivs zu spielen. Und wer Half Life 3 spielen möchte kann sich völlig kostenlos das Steam-OS installieren. Wenn Steam-OS etwas kosten würde dann wäre das etwas anderes aber es würde so doch nicht viel von den Spielern abverlangt werden.

Wenn sie den Weg nicht gehen, denke ich, dass die meisten PC-Nutzer einfach zu sturr sind sich auf Steam-OS einzulassen. Ich hätte kein Problem mit Steam als Zweit-OS. Wie gesagt, ich nutze sowieso zu 90% nur den Internetbrowser, gucke Serien und Filme und sonst zocke ich. All das könnte ich auch mit Steam-OS.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber dann kannst dich drauf gefasst machen wie groß der Shitstorm wird a´la
> "bähhhh Valve pusht ihre eigene OS und optimiert extra schlecht für Windows!!!!"
> 
> wetten?


 
Kenn das ja!



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da kannste denen noch so sehr erzählen und ins Detail gehen, denn der Shitstorm wird nicht ausbleiben
> wenn Windows User merken dass ein Linux auf einmal bessere Spieleleistung besitzt
> Da freu ich mich schon drauf


 
Aber ob die Windows-Nazis dann auch bereit sind sich aus diesem Grund auf Steam einzulassen? Ich glaube nicht!



Batze schrieb:


> Genau das ist es nämlich. Die meisten, und nicht nur hier glauben Valve macht was für die Spieler. Blödsinn. Valve ist eine Firma und wie jede andere Firma sucht auch Valve nach Gewinnmaximierungen. Ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen.
> 
> Spiele für das OS Linux gibt es schon lange, natürlich nicht so viel wie für Windows, aber es gibt sie. Nur kann niemand was mit Linux anfangen. Auch haben die ganzen Leute es über 1 Jahrzehnt lang versäumt dieses OS wirklich brauchbar an den Man/Frau zu bringen.
> Im Home Bereich spielt Linux ganz genau NULL Rolle. Nur ein paar Nerds benutzen es. Hört sich eventuell hart an, ist aber die Realität.
> ...


 
Ich denke, dass wenn sich Steam durchsetzen würde, später die anderen Entwickler auch für Steam-OS entwickeln würden. Ich denke, dass Steam-OS den Markt erfrischen würde wenn es Erfolg hat. Es hat noch nie einen Vorteil in einer Monopolstellung einer Firma gegeben. Jetzt könnte man sagen, dass Valve dann der Monopolist wäre. Ist aber nicht so denn schließlich basiert Steam-OS auf Linux und Linux ist ein freies Betriebssystem und kann immer verändert werden. Deshalb wird auch jedes Spiel, dass auf Steam-OS läuft auch auf anderen Linuxsystemen laufen. Dann wird es für andere Entwickler ein Leichtes sein, auch eigene Linux-Gaming-OS zu entwickeln.

Konsolen haben aber den Nachteil, dass man sie nicht aufrüsten kann und nicht selbst entscheiden kann, was einen im Spiel wichtiger ist. Fette Grafik oder gute Performance.


----------



## Astorek (29. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Genau das ist es nämlich. Die meisten, und nicht nur hier glauben Valve macht was für die Spieler. Blödsinn. Valve ist eine Firma und wie jede andere Firma sucht auch Valve nach Gewinnmaximierungen. Ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen.


Dem ist prinzipiell nichts mehr hinzuzufügen - außer aus Sicht eines Linux-Nutzers: Es hat eben den netten Nebeneffekt, dass nun auch Linux mit Spielen versorgt wird. Indie-Spiele haben in den letzten Jahren sowieso enorm zugelegt, und selbst die ersten AAA-Projekte werden mittlerweile portiert (Seroius Sam 3, Metro: Last Night).



> Spiele für das OS Linux gibt es schon lange, natürlich nicht so viel wie für Windows, aber es gibt sie. Nur kann niemand was mit Linux anfangen. Auch haben die ganzen Leute es über 1 Jahrzehnt lang versäumt dieses OS wirklich brauchbar an den Man/Frau zu bringen.
> Im Home Bereich spielt Linux ganz genau NULL Rolle. Nur ein paar Nerds benutzen es. Hört sich eventuell hart an, ist aber die Realität.
> 
> Und Vale wird daran auch nichts ändern. Linux bleibt eben Linux.


Ich würd sagen: Warten wir einfach mal ab. Momentan ist SteamOS - mit voller Absicht von Valve - ein Haufen Frickelwerk (das sage ich selbst als Linuxnutzer), aber als was anderes wurde es _vorerst_ noch nicht beworben. Im Klartext: Valve sagt explizit, dass die derzeitige Public-Version von SteamOS nur für Testzwecke und erfahrene Linuxnutzer geeignet ist.

Das Linux im Home-Bereich (du meinst eher im Desktop-Bereich) wenig Relevanz hat, liegt eher am fehlenden Marketing. Es gibt durchaus Linux-Distributionen, die ich für absolute Anfänger ohne Bedenken empfehlen würde. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...



> Und wenn ich ein sagen wir mal System haben will, nur zum zocken, manno, dann greif ich zur Konsole, fertig.


Du vergisst den Controller, der - sagen zumindest die bisherigen Rezensionen - erstmals bestimmte Spielgenres mit Controller überhaupt flüssig spielbar macht. Außerdem vergisst du die lokale Streaming-Fähigkeit: Wenn alles glatt läuft, brauche ich kein ellenlanges HDMI-Kabel mehr von meinem PC zum Fernseher zu legen, sondern habe eine kleine Box direkt neben dem Fernseher stehen. Last but not least kommts wie immer auf den Spielergeschmack an: Es gibt einfach Spiele, die man gern spielt, aber nicht für Konsolen verfügbar ist...



> Ihr glaubt doch nicht das MS, EA, Ubisoft und auch andere die nicht bei Vale mitmachen ihre Games, und davon gibt es jede Menge, Valve hat ja Gott sei dank noch nicht das Monopol auf Games, ihre Games für Steam OS bereitstellen. Wer sowas glaubt lebt wirklich hinter Scheuklappen.


Valve erweitert seine Möglichkeiten, die über Steam erhältlichen Spiele weiter zu erreichen. Ich verstehe da nicht ganz das Gebashe darum: Wenn MS, Ubisoft und EA weiterhin für Windows entwickeln wollen, was spricht denn dagegen? Valve schließt ja kein System aus, es erweitert sie nur in Bereiche, in denen andere Hersteller aus ideologischen (MS...) oder wirtschaftlichen Gründen keinen Markt gesehen haben...



> Also wird die Zukunft eventuell so aussehen das man mit 2 OS rumwerkelt. Nein Danke


Dreh mal den Blickwinkel um exakt 180 Grad: Was, glaubst du, machen Linux-Nutzer derzeit, die ein Windows-Spiel spielen wollen?

Davon abgesehen: SteamOS soll ja für die Steam-Boxen kommen. Was sich bei SteamOS genau ändert, ist eines: Du hast nun vier Möglichkeiten, Steam zu nutzen:
unter Windows,
unter Mac OS X,
unter Linux,
*NEU!* unter SteamOS

Du übersiehst vollkommen, dass SteamOS beileibe kein Windows ersetzen will. Es bietet einfach eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit, seine Spiele zu spielen. Mehr nicht...


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2013)

Bei Linux fehlt es nicht gerade am Marketing, sondern eher an Software. Und ich meine die Software, die Standart ist.
Und mit Standart meine ich sowas wie MS Office, Photoshop und Co.
Sicherlich gibt es in der Linux Welt Gegenstücke, nutzt aber keiner, oder kaum.
Niemand würde sich mit sowas wie Gimp abgeben, hösten um ein wenig rum zu spielen.
Office Sachen zu Linux, die es auch für Windows/Apple ja umsonst gibt sind für den Hombereich für ein paar briefe im Jahr eine feine Sache. Im geschäftlichem Büro, wo sowas Millionenfach eingesetzt wird leider nicht zu empfehlen. Wer einmal einen längeren Bericht mit komplexer formatierung in Open Office erhalten hat und dann in MS Office öffnen muste, weiß was ich meine.
Ich denke hier du weißt worauf ich hinnaus möchte.
Das ist eben das dilemma von Linux und wird es auch immer bleiben.
Linux schafft seine eigenen Standarts, die aber im Alltag niemanden interessieren. So ist das nun mal, denn damit wird kein Geld gemacht, und das ist es eben. Die Firmen wollen Geld verdienen. Und mit Linux ist das eben so nicht möglich.
Und Valve wird daran gar nichts ändern.
Wenn in 3-5 Jahren das ganze mal zu einer Plattform werden könnte, die PC Games nach vorne bringen würde, wäre ich der letzte der das nicht begrüßen würde, aber ich sehe das eher momentan als eben riesiges Marketing seitens Valve. Sollte ich mich groß irren wäre es ja schön.
Also abwarten.


----------



## Astorek (30. Dezember 2013)

Linux ist außerhalb des Desktops eine feste Größe: Viele Router laufen unter Linux, und worauf basiert wohl das Android-Betriebssystem für Handys?  Im Serverbereich ist Linux sogar marktführend.

Was ich damit sagen will: Linux ist (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, das kann man mMn. woanders diskutieren^^) auch im Consumer-Bereich genau dann gut, wenn sich ein Unternehmen dieses schnappt und daraus spezifisch für den jew. Anwendungsfall ein geeignetes System zurechtstutzt. Genau das tut Valve mit der Steambox, die nicht mehr und nicht weniger können soll, als Valves große Vertriebsplattform darauf ausführen zu können... Dementsprechend sind dann die von dir angegebenen Probleme (OpenOffice vs. MS Office usw.) nicht relevant, weil jemand, der die Steambox haben will, vermutlich seine Dokumente weiter am heimischen PC und nicht auf der erwähnten Steambox bearbeitet 

Dass einige Magazine die SteamOS als "Windows-Killer" hinstellen, ist einfach ein Marketing-Gag - und zwar vonseiten der Magazine! Valve selbst hat nie von einem "Windows-Killer" gesprochen, das tun nur erwähnte Magazine und ein paar arg ideologische Linux-Nutzer, die glauben, Anwendersoftware für Windows werde künftig plötzlich für Linux entwickelt werden, nur weil ein (wenn auch großer) Entwicklerstudio seine Produkte jetzt unter Linux anbietet...

Ich für meinen Teil versuche es, realistisch zu sehen: Der Linux-Desktop bleibt weiterhin ein Wunschtraum, unabhängig davon, wie erfolgreich die Steambox sein wird. SteamOS auf einem herkömmlichen Home-Rechner wirds erst recht nicht geben. Die Frage ist: Wie gefragt wird die Steambox sein? Welche Käuferschichten spricht sie an?


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich merke immer wieder wie die Leute einfach ihre Emotionen hier loslassen und einfach keine Beiträge lesen und verstehen möchten
wenn es ums Thema SteamOS geht.. Es ist wirklich furchtbar 

Bei Steam schimpfen selbst heute noch so viele Leute welch krasse Monopolstellung Valve hat und wissen anscheinend nicht mal was 
Monopol überhaupt bedeutet... Nur weil Steam Marktführer ist ist es sofort ein Monopol? 

Einige haben anscheinend vergessen dass es längst Origin und uPlay gibt.
Dann gibt es noch andere Dienste wie Xbox Live das sogar *kostenpflichtig* seit der aller ersten Xbox ist aber da beschwert sich niemand?

Dass Microsoft seit Jahren ein Monopol in Sachen Spiele darstellt interessiert komischerweise fast niemand dafür.. Warum auch
ist ja schließlich Microsoft und die möchten nur das beste.
Hier sollten einige ihre Doppelmoral langsam bei Seite legen und endlich ein wenig nachdenken bevor man sich
in solche Diskussionen stürzt.

Es werden Fragen gestellt und Antworten gegeben - trotzdem malt sich jeder sein eigenes Bild aus wie er es möchte 

Diese ewige Nörglerei um ein kostenloses Betriebssystem ist einfach nur peinlich.. Einige hassen hier Monopol?
Bald gibts SteamOS welches die Monopolstellung von Microsoft endlich beenden kann oder
ist das hier einigen wieder nicht recht? Weil es von Valve ist? Von wem sollte denn
eine OS kommen damit es dieses Gehate nicht da wär? 

Es gibt wirklich Momente in denen ich mich als PC Anhänger für die PC Fraktion schämen muss und momentan ist das der Fall
mit SteamOS.


----------



## Batze (30. Dezember 2013)

Astorek schrieb:


> Linux ist außerhalb des Desktops eine feste Größe: Viele Router laufen unter Linux, und worauf basiert wohl das Android-Betriebssystem für Handys?  Im Serverbereich ist Linux sogar marktführend.



Richtig

Und warum ist das so?
Weil Linux umsonst ist, deshalb.
Man könnte genauso gut Windows, Apple OS oder ein echtes Unix benutzen. Macht man aber in diesem Bereich nicht, weil dadurch extreme  Kosten entstehen würden.
Das soll ja nicht heißen das Linux schlecht ist, auf keinen Fall. 
Aber so ist es nun mal.


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so?
> Weil Linux umsonst ist, deshalb.
> Man könnte genauso gut Windows, Apple OS oder ein echtes Unix benutzen. Macht man aber in diesem Bereich nicht, weil dadurch extreme  Kosten entstehen würden.
> Das soll ja nicht heißen das Linux schlecht ist, auf keinen Fall.
> Aber so ist es nun mal.


Naja, Linux ist in den Bereichen aber auch deutlich besser als zB Windows. Apple haben ja aus gutem Grunde ein eigenes Betriebssystem für ihre Smartphones gemacht. Und auch beim Linux Kernel hat Google einige Änderungen vorgenommen. Aber das ist ja der Vorteil von Linux. Es wird auf seine Einsatzzwecke hin optimiert. Für Spiele ist es derzeit noch nicht optimiert, aber wenn das mal dank Valve soweit ist, dann geht's richtig los.
Der NT Kernel ist dagegen ja ein wahrer Flaschenhals, zumindest wenn man den anonymen Microsoft Entwicklern glauben darf. Der Vorteil von Windows liegt auf der Treiber- und Software-Ebene, zumindest noch.

Alles andere was die Software angeht liegt ausschließlich daran, dass Microsoft ein Monopol hat. Und die Spiele leisten einen erheblichen Beitrag dazu. Wenn das Monopol erstmal weg ist, dann kommt nach und nach auch die Software. Aktuell kann man als Entwickler Linux ja getrost ignorieren, zumindest aus kaufmännischer Sicht.


----------



## Batze (30. Dezember 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Naja, Linux ist in den Bereichen aber auch deutlich besser als zB Windows. Apple haben ja aus gutem Grunde ein eigenes Betriebssystem für ihre Smartphones gemacht.



Ach ja, wo denn?
Linux ist nur da bessre wo es kostenlos ist, begreift das doch mal.
Niemand würde Linux, gerade in gewissen bereichen benutzen, wenn das echte Unix auch kosten los wäre.

Und davon ab, in Sicherheits relevanten Bereichen benutzt niemand Linux, zu unsicher, da benutzt man echtes Unix, oder echte Unix Derivata, aber bestimmt kein Linux.

Das ist löchrig wie ein Schweizer Käs. 

Und davon ab, jeder weiß das gerade Android das unsicherste ist was es gibt und Google diesen Müll so schnell wie möglichst loswerden möchte. Können, dürfen sie aber nicht.
Das ist nun mal Faktum.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Und davon ab, jeder weiß das gerade Android das unsicherste ist was es gibt und Google diesen Müll so schnell wie möglichst loswerden möchte. Können, dürfen sie aber nicht.
> Das ist nun mal Faktum.


 
google will android loswerden? bitte?


----------



## Astorek (30. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach ja, wo denn?
> Linux ist nur da bessre wo es kostenlos ist, begreift das doch mal.


Blödsinn, Sorry. Linux ist wegen dem OpenSource-Modell gut, weil jeder fähige Programmierer das System von Grund auf neugestalten kann. Nur Linux können Entwickler bis zum Kernel auseinander- und wieder zusammenbauen, was mit anderen, etablierten Betriebssystemen nicht möglich ist.



> Niemand würde Linux, gerade in gewissen bereichen benutzen, wenn das echte Unix auch kosten los wäre.


Blödinn², Sorry. Siehe meinen vorigen Abschnitt; genau das ist doch der Grund, weshalb ein Großteil der Linux-Community auf OpenSource pocht, auch wenn das für Windows-only-Nutzer etwas seltsam rüberkommt...



> Und davon ab, in Sicherheits relevanten Bereichen benutzt niemand Linux, zu unsicher, da benutzt man echtes Unix, oder echte Unix Derivata, aber bestimmt kein Linux.


Jetzt beginnt es aber wirklich lächerlich zu werden. Kannst du Konkretes nennen, weshalb Linux unsicherer als Unix/-Derivate sein sollen? Sowas behaupten nichtmal *BSD-Leute, und die sind ja sonst überall dabei, wenn es um Linux-Bashing geht...



> Und davon ab, jeder weiß das gerade Android das unsicherste ist was es gibt und Google diesen Müll so schnell wie möglichst loswerden möchte. Können, dürfen sie aber nicht.
> Das ist nun mal Faktum.


Auch hier: Quelle bitte. Ansonsten musst du zugeben, dass sich das einfach grob dämlich anhört, wenn Google Android überhaupt ins Leben gerufen hat. "Das ist nun mal Faktum" lasse ich so nicht gelten...


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach ja, wo denn?
> Linux ist nur da bessre wo es kostenlos ist, begreift das doch mal.
> Niemand würde Linux, gerade in gewissen bereichen benutzen, wenn das echte Unix auch kosten los wäre.
> 
> ...


 Naja, da übertreibst du aber maßlos. Windows mag nen rießen Anteil am Server Markt haben, aber werden 90% der Server nur für Exchange und Windows Dienste gebraucht. Web-Services oder Datenbanken laufen da eher seltener.
Und Sicherheit steht doch eigentlich immer vor dem Preis. Wenn Linux so anfällig wäre wie du schreibst, wäre es nicht so verbreitet. Mag ja sein, dass bestimmte Unix Versionen da besser sind, aber wie gesagt, das hängt vom Einsatzzweck ab.
Wenn es für den Zweck nötig wäre, dann hätte man auch schon die Anstrengungen dahingehend gemacht. Ich würde jetzt auch nicht einen Atomreaktor darauf laufen lassen, aber darüber reden wir ja schließlich gar nicht. Wir reden hier für ein OS für den Heimgebrauch und nicht fürs Militär. Es gibt ja auch speziell auf Sicherheit getrimmte Linux-Distributionen. Kannst mir jetzt nicht erklären, dass die bei richtiger Anwendung "löchrig wie ein schweizer Käse" sind.
Der Trend ist ja eben auch hin zu Linux und weg von Unix. Du klingst ja deswegen eher verbittert zu sein.


----------



## Batze (1. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> google will android loswerden? bitte?



Nur mal ein Artikel auf Chip.de


----------

